# Some americans & friends



## Decoder (Dec 31, 2006)

Enjoy...

























































































































































































































whooh! I got tired!


----------



## FAMILYOFFISHLOVERS (Mar 15, 2008)

awesome shots, :thumb: 
i really love pic #'s 2 , 3, & 8. :dancing:

but they all are spectacular opcorn: 
what kind of fish is #8?


----------



## Big Vine (Feb 26, 2007)

Very impressive! :thumb:

This shot of the con is by far my favorite...


Decoder said:


>


BV


----------



## Decoder (Dec 31, 2006)

Thanks. I love photographing fish. That convict shot (which I like very much too) didnt make last 20 when I participated with it about 3-4 months ago :?



FAMILYOFFISHLOVERS said:


> awesome shots, :thumb:
> i really love pic #'s 2 , 3, & 8. :dancing:
> 
> but they all are spectacular opcorn:
> what kind of fish is #8?


That is a green terror - Aequidens "Goldsaum"


----------



## CDMOK (Mar 28, 2008)

Haha. The convict's expression is so adorable.

And these photos are fantastic!


----------



## heylady (Oct 14, 2004)

What the heck is #4 the white fish laying down on the sand??

All your photos are amazing and your fish are outstanding!!! :thumb: :drooling:


----------



## Decoder (Dec 31, 2006)

Heylady dont worry I shot him when he was rubbing himself to the sand  He is perfectly alive and healthy atm. He is a white convict btw.

Thanks for the kind words.


----------



## RDFISHGUY (Mar 21, 2005)

Great pics!


----------



## Guest (Apr 21, 2008)

niiiice
i love all them especially the tiger barbs

do they all live with eachother?

im really missing tiger barbs [all mine died last summer]


----------



## Decoder (Dec 31, 2006)

g465777 said:


> niiiice
> i love all them especially the tiger barbs
> 
> do they all live with eachother?
> ...


The barbs are still with the GT and the white convict.


----------



## Guest (Apr 22, 2008)

ooo ok
well they all look nice.


----------



## MidNightCowBoy (May 7, 2007)

Your GT has some excellent coloration. Nice Job! :thumb:


----------



## LaZboyD (Apr 23, 2008)

<drool> :drooling:

Wow! I'm such a newb!


----------



## Russo (Apr 20, 2008)

They are some awesome fish!!! They destroy all of my Cichlids!!! Very nice indeed!!!


----------

